# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С. Не работают онлайн сервисы

## leon_vsalda

Добрый день.
Сломал уже всю голову. Тупик, вобщем.
1С Предприятие 8.3 корп. клиент-серв.
Не работает проверка контрагентов, загрузка курсов валют, интернет-поддержка.
Типа нет доступа в инет.
Что сделано:
1. Удален антивирус нафиг;
2. Обновлен сервер (Windows Server 2012 std, вирт.машина Hyper-V);
3. Брандмауэр отключал/включал, - все однофигственно. (В правилах входящих подключений разрешены все порты TCP UDP для трех exe-шников 1С из папки \bin)
4. Запустил уже сервис агента 1С под доменным юзером
Все крутится, вертится, в IE 10 под этим юзером открываются все сайты, как то связанные с 1С.
Ну, не работает все, что требует обращения к онлайн.

Есть еще межсетевой шлюз IDECO - там тоже все для сервака открыто.
Админю все это безобразие недавно.

Что не так?
Очень подозреваю, что режет все-таки брандмауэр на сервере.
Какие правила должны быть?

темы не нашел,
поэтому создал новую.

Буду благодарен за любые советы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Боюсь спросить:
а действующие подписки (ИТС и 1С-Контрагент) есть?

----------


## leon_vsalda

)))
Есть.
Все официально и куплено.
Работает, правда, не на программной лицензии (виртуалка все-таки, тот еще геммор с лицензиями).
Короче, вскрытая каким-то унипатчем (без интерфейса, из командной строки).
Даже интернет-поддержка подключена )) (до конца февраля точно) (screen_1.jpg)
Жмешь мониторинг интернет-поддержки, и нифига. (( (screen_2.jpg)
В журнале:
Ресурс URL: https://webits.1c.ru/services/WebItsSimpleService?wsdl
Подключение проводится на сервере 1С:Предприятие <1C_server>.
Отсутствует доступ в сеть интернет по причине:
- компьютер не подключен к интернету;
- неполадки у интернет-провайдера;
- подключение к интернету блокирует межсетевой экран, 
  антивирусная программа или другое программное обеспечение.

Результаты проверки:

Параметры прокси-сервера: Системные настройки прокси-сервера не заданы.

1) Удаленный сервер webits.1c.ru не доступен:
> ping webits.1c.ru -n 2

Обмен пакетами с webits.1c.ru [185.12.155.180] с 32 байтами данных:
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Статистика Ping для 185.12.155.180:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 2, получено = 0, потеряно = 2
    (100% потерь)

2) Удаленный сервер 1c.eu не доступен:
> ping 1c.eu -n 2

Обмен пакетами с 1c.eu [85.195.127.146] с 32 байтами данных:
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Статистика Ping для 85.195.127.146:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 2, получено = 0, потеряно = 2
    (100% потерь)

3) Трассировка маршрута к удаленному серверу 1c.eu:
> tracert -w 500 1c.eu
  1
  2
  3    14 ms    14 ms    18 ms  er4-ech1.blh.yek.foratec.net [84.254.192.150] 
  4    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  br2-10ge0-0-0-vl128.blh.yek.foratec.net [84.254.192.149] 
  5    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  212.44.133.65 
  6     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  7     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
  8    81 ms    81 ms    82 ms  ae0.cr-antares.fra10.core.heg.com [87.230.114.118] 
  9    82 ms    82 ms    81 ms  gw-heg.gauss.router.frankfurt.de.velia.net [87.230.114.130] 
 10    85 ms     *       92 ms  meitner.router.frankfurt.de.velia.net [85.195.113.7] 
 11     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 12     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 13     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 14     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 15     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 16     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 17     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 18     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 19     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 20     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 21     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 22     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 23     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 24     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 25     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 26     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 27     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 28     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 29     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
 30     *        *        *     Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Трассировка завершена.


т.е. вроде в инет долбится, но потом облом...
screen_1.jpg

----------


## leon_vsalda

screen_2.jpg
screen_2.jpg

----------


## amxs911

Аналогично. Подписка действует. Но дело не в ней. Сами хосты не пингуются.

----------

